# Shop built mortise machine



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I haven't been here long but thought I would post a project this forum might be interested in.

A few years ago I built this machine partly based on one I had seen on the net. Ive built other machines or fixtures using the material 8020 aluminum. So it has become my go to bearing and rail.

I get the most use out of it routing loose tenon's. But it will do as much as you can imagine. Mortise's are cut at the speed of sound and the adjustment screw allows micro adjustments. One turn equals 1/16" so a quarter turn is a 64th. Getting a perfect fit is easy when both pieces register against the same surface. Even if the setting isn't perfect.

Hope to spark a little activity and make some wood friends

Al


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Al. Your machine looks very sturdy to me. It must be a pleasure to use it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well Al, you will strike some interest with that machine, and the minute you joined you had friends


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a shop made rig much like yours that I have used with good success. I didn't use the aluminum though and I think yours would be better for that.


----------



## mdowning (Oct 12, 2012)

"A few years ago I built this machine partly based on one I had seen on the net. Ive built other machines or fixtures using the material 8020 aluminum. So it has become my go to bearing and rail."

Greetings and welcome

I have seen the extruded section before but not the bearing/carrier setup - did you fabricate those yourself?
Would you be happy to share a little more detain on those?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Al,

Your Aluminum extrusions appear to be FAZTEK - which, in my opinion is the CADILLAC of aluminum extrusions! Your design and execution are marvelous! Your neatness and attention to detail is unexcelled! Your use of fasteners is symmetrical.

*HERE's THE PROBLEM!*​I teach my employees to UNDERSELL and to OVERDELIVER. You, Al B. Thayer have done just that! You _only_ said this was a Mortise Machine, but it is actually much more! Your machine will also make integral tenons! I know in your text, you mentioned "loose tenons", and these are certainly very nice (I use a lot of them, also); but what you have here is also a tenon-making machine!!!



> Hope to spark a little activity and make some wood friends


Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia WARNING: Here comes a "friend request"!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Tiny said:


> Hi Al. Your machine looks very sturdy to me. It must be a pleasure to use it.


It is and it took pennies to make.

Thanks 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Well Al, you will strike some interest with that machine, and the minute you joined you had friends


Thanks


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

denniswoody said:


> I have a shop made rig much like yours that I have used with good success. I didn't use the aluminum though and I think yours would be better for that.


There are many ways to skin a cat. I have used this material for many things and on something that requires so much movement. These are a good choice.

I would hope if anyone desires to build one they will and do some improvements to it in the process.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

mdowning said:


> "A few years ago I built this machine partly based on one I had seen on the net. Ive built other machines or fixtures using the material 8020 aluminum. So it has become my go to bearing and rail."
> 
> Greetings and welcome
> 
> ...


Yes. If you do as I do. I find all the parts on Ebay. They're all 8020. If you look they sell all the components on Ebay. You save a lot if you build the bearings yourself. they work better too. 

With all the bearing profiles on one rail. The UHMW plastic is all one piece. I drill and screw all the profiles to the plastic then slide them off and cut them into separate bearings. This insures they are all as straight as they can be. Their screws are too short and cost too much. But when I mount them in place I use their shim stock for fine tuning. 

This UHMW does very well with saw dust. Unlike ball bearings the plastic cleans the dust away rather than having it stick to the parts. 

It mounts to the base with a simple bolt. Square it tighten and forget it.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

OPG3 said:


> Al,
> 
> Your Aluminum extrusions appear to be FAZTEK - which, in my opinion is the CADILLAC of aluminum extrusions! Your design and execution are marvelous! Your neatness and attention to detail is unexcelled! Your use of fasteners is symmetrical.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. The material is from 8020 Aluminum They are out of Columbia City IN. I find all I need on Ebay for next to nothing. Probably could make tenons and other joints. Put these c6 chairs together with it.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Do you have Drawings of the mortise machine?
Thanks


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Size really does mater.*

Here are pictures for getting an idea of the size. I like that bench top size because it doesn't need to be out too often.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Drawings? We don't need no......*



woodie26 said:


> Do you have Drawings of the mortise machine?
> Thanks



Sorry no. It was a design build. Just get the 8020 material and have at it. I did order a set on line from Greg Patolini but didn't build his plan after receiving it. 

Take a look a few posts back and get the basic measurements from the pictures with the tape measure in them. Best off if it is made just a little bigger. But it doesnt have to be.

Al


----------



## mdowning (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Al ...
Thanks for the added details and images


----------

